# Help with Team Scss FP/Boost gauge



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi could someone help me out with how i connect the fuel pressure part and the boost part of team scss gauges. i have always used mechanical boost gauges before.

Supercharger is a procharger. Pics would really help me out, where should i fit the fuel pressure boost pressure "fitting/sender"?

Thanks


----------

